# Re-Modified Modification II



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

She is a beauty now. I will call her The Black Pearl aka The Door Knocker!

The swell I added would have been ingenious had I not glued it to the wrong side. It will run okay the RH side, but it feels perfect on the LH side.

I wanted a Door Knocker to keep lashed to my bicycle. Gratefully I was taught as a kid to practice doing things right and left handed. And in the US we ride our bicycles with the flow of traffic, so a RH hold is pointless unless you are backing up the fast lane.

The Gypsy Tabs are critical. It shoots with a whisper and barely a finger tickle on the slaparound now. The c.a.(satan's snot) finish is anemic and can be fixed with a dash of patience and some fine grit wet sanding in the shower.

Shoot Safe!

MojaveMo























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Door knocker? I love your lingo mo! Your one of a kind

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Abenso said:


> Door knocker? I love your lingo mo! Your one of a kind
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


I wanted to call it the Door Dimpler but I felt that was a bad example for the younger shooters.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL. Thats cool. Now I will have to do the same to mine. Just got it rebanded and found some cheap airsoft BB's last night at the local Christmas fair... Those tabs look great - I'm using paracord on mine...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > Door knocker? I love your lingo mo! Your one of a kind
> ...


Gotta keep our impressions in mind. Your a trendsetter gotta stay responsible

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's really nice. I've been using the tubes on tabs method a lot lately and really enjoying it.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Same here. I've been using them out of convenience more than anything, but I've been really pleased with them thus far. That's a gorgeous frame, and I do love how sharp you made those tabs.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

I believe my next experiment will be Flat bands to Tabs for both TTF & OTF ..... May be a lot easier to bolt a *leather tab* on to my frames instead of having to file those dreaded grooves and wrapping & tucking.


----------

